# Dartford Crossing charges............



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

........ just a reminder - the cost of a single crossing for cars, and motorhomes, will increase to £2.00 from October 7 2012.

Just a 33% increase, much like our salaries/pensions have increased this year!


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

And it should be free!!

Once the original cost had been covered it was supposed to convert to free crossing. But under the guise of a congestion charge it was kept.

Alan


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

No you have got it wrong again, we are having to pay more because the que's arn't long enough

it is a congestion charge (to make it more congested)

joe


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

No its to pay for another bridge hey ho more que's


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Gosh!
That's another £3.00 a year for us to go to France.
I'm glad we are coming home this weekend and will save 50p by doing so.

Seriously, it probably doesn't affect motorhomers as much as the increases in the cost of fuel but for anyone living locally it's another bump in the cost of living.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Was chatting to a guy who had a motorhome which was based on a converted ambulance. He just gets waved through!


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Never use it- we go anti-clockwise on the M25 when coming from the M42- I think its adds about a mile to the overall distance


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Free between 22:00 and 06:00 presumably 33% free-er after price increase!


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

What a liberty! We were promised it was until the costs were recuperated, and here we are having to pay even more. Makes my blood boil every time I get stuck in an artificial traffic jam that I have to pay for. :x :x 

Luckily I don't have to use the other cash cow called the M6 toll. Another affront to the motoring population!

Aah thats better, helps to get it off your chest, until the next time I have to use it.

All the best, Gary.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Tolls everywhere*

Don't overlook the statement made from Libs Conference, that they would do away with road fund licence (TAX) altogether, but thereaafter, all roads would beccome toll roads. 
TAX
TAX
TAX
TAX ETC


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Tolls everywhere*



WingPete said:


> Don't overlook the statement made from Libs Conference, that they would do away with road fund licence (TAX) altogether, but thereaafter, all roads would beccome toll roads.
> TAX
> TAX
> TAX
> TAX ETC


I don't think they will ever again be in a position to implement any of their manifesto. Come the next election, whatever the outcome , neither the Tories or Labour would be keen to share power with them.

PS: I don't think they intend "doing away" with road fund licence, merely reduce it by some amount to keep income 'revenue neutral'. Neutral to who is the question.


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

aldhp21 said:


> And it should be free!!
> 
> Once the original cost had been covered it was supposed to convert to free crossing.
> 
> Alan


I am sure the original Queensway Mersey Tunnel was also supposed to be free when it had paid for itself. It's nearly 80 years old and it still hasn't paid for itself!! Really?
Brian


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Tolls everywhere*



rayc said:


> WingPete said:
> 
> 
> > Don't overlook the statement made from Libs Conference, that they would do away with road fund licence (TAX) altogether, but thereaafter, all roads would beccome toll roads.
> ...


Maybe they WILL do away with road tax and introduce electronic tolls for all motorways.

This will reduce the burden on the DVLA in issuing the license, reduce the amount of work by the police in proscuting those with without road tax. And lastly any road toll would be levied not just on the length of journey, but on the weight of the vehicle, and on the amount of congestion during the route.

Seems a much fairer way of collecting tolls, and a good way of persuading companies to send long distance freight by rail. It will also level out the playing field for the road haulage industry who are being constatly undercut by east european owner drivers.


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*Dartford*

If you can, start out a little earlier and head for the Woolwich Ferry. Free. Yes, free. Plus, for first timers going to Dover, its a little practice boarding......
Rex, Trucker


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Tolls everywhere*



Zozzer said:


> Maybe they WILL do away with road tax and introduce electronic tolls for all motorways.


Political suicide for the party who dares to do it.


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*Dartford*

If you can, start out a little earlier and head for the Woolwich Ferry. Free. Yes, free. Plus, for first timers going to Dover, its a little practice boarding......
Rex, Trucker


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

The French now manage the Dartford crossing, me thinks :roll:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

If you're heading for the Woolwich ferry don't bother! head for the Blackwall tunnel instead - probably be quicker and doesn't stop when it's foggy :lol: 

joe


----------

